# bobcad-cam



## davidh (Jun 27, 2012)

im looking at a taig mini mill with bobcad-cam programming on it.  who has experience with this program and can tell me if its any godd or difficult for a newby in the cnc world to learn easily ?

thanks in advance. 
davidh


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 27, 2012)

hi david
i'm not a lot of help here
I looked at bobcad/cam and it looked nice but i have no money so
what i use for my sherline is emachineshop and d2nc total cost $79.00 and really easy to use
the only problem i have with d2nc is islands in pockets but i have figured out work arounds
i also use mach3
steve


----------



## jtreurn (Jun 27, 2012)

Davidh

I have access to a Taig CNC machine at work. It was bought with BobCad-Cam (21), but the computer crashed. I could recover the Mach3 license but not the one for BobCad. I decided not to get a new license for BobCad (which would lock me into their CAD package, but rather use a simple CAM package such as Cut2D to work on the downstream dxf files from Inventor.

So if you do not have a CAD package, then BobCad is apparently a nice package. If you are already familiar with a CAD package, then the alternative route is to use dedicated CAM software. Both strategies work for straightforward 2.5 axis milling. I suspect that you might get more freedom if you want to use the 4th axis.

Hope it give you some ideas.

Johann


----------



## Kennyd (Jun 27, 2012)

I use CAMBAM myself, I have heard good things about BobCad but it's pricey!


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Jun 27, 2012)

I have both GibbsCam and BobCad V23. BobCad has to me the most cumbersom software I have ever used. Yes, it's cheap, but by the time you pay for the software, pay for training, pay for tech support, there are a lot of other CAM software packages thay will do as good a job for a lot less money.

Watch some posts on other sites and see why BobCad has earned the nickname BobCrap.

I use my GibbsCam to program my Tormach PCNC1100. My thinking is, I have $18,000.00 invested in my GibbsCam. I may as well use what I have.


----------



## clearcaseman (Jun 29, 2012)

I do not have any experience with bobcad/cam I do however have some tutorials found on the web, some from youtube etc. if you need them I can try to pull them together and burn you a disk


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 29, 2012)

I have no direct experience with it myself, but an acquaintance that I respect tried it and his assessment was that is was awkward and not worth the cost.


----------



## McRuff (Jul 1, 2012)

I have been using Bobcad since version 16, nearly 15 years ago. It is cumbersome to draw with and depending on the version you have very easy to program with. I use version 21 for my home needs. Anybody actually wanting to buy it needs to realize Bobcad is sold like used carsmen sell stuff, call and inquire and then haggle, then do the oh its still to much, the version 21 sold for around $1500 when i bought it, I got it for $299 with training cd's and manuals. Let them call you a few times and you can have the new version 24 for probably around $500-$600.
PM me for any direct questions, I will try to answer or help.


----------



## davidh (Jul 1, 2012)

thanks for the imput guys. . . the reason im asking about it is that a local dude has a taig mill with this program on the computer that goes with the mill. . .  he says he's got about 5000 invested and would like to get half of that, or make him an offer.  tomorrow im going to physically see it and hopefully watch him make something or do something with it.  he was doing custom inlays on high end cue sticks but i guess he;s lost interest in it after 6 years or so. . . .   my use would be small patterns and hobby stuff for myself and my casting and woodworking hobbys.   

i think that i need to get everything on my bucket list tackled before i try the flying thing.  we only have so many saturdays in our lives and im not ready to discover i just ran out.   damm near did in november. . . a quick quad bypass seems to have allowed me more time.  that and a dang watchful, caring wife. . . . 

whew its mid 90's here in the frozen northland with nary a breeze. . . . . .  thanks for the great air conditioning. . .


----------



## amajusiakjr (Jan 28, 2013)

While I was attending school nearby, through the help of he Veterans Adminsitraion who bought me a student copy of Bobcad v24 with Bobart, Predator editor and Predator Virtual, I am a really really new noob to cnc. I have never used any cnc software. I have been able to figure my way through most of it with no outside help...I really like his software so far and having a blast sitting at home drawing and generating code then rying them out on the HAAS at the school....it is amazing what can be done with something as a picture in Bobart...Like I said, I am figuring it out having a blast and its a student copy of the Bobcad v24....


----------



## dance0001 (Feb 8, 2013)

I looked at bobcad, even talked to a rep. I decided to go with the Aspire software from Vetric.
I am very happy with Aspire. I would not trade Aspire for bobcad. It is easy to learn, even if you
have no experience with cad programs. it has the ability to trace bitmap images and convert them to vectors.
you can also node edit and manually trace images and convert them to 3d relief images.
It awesome!


----------



## missinglink (Apr 15, 2013)

I started with V23 then  upgraded to V24.  I use it to generate code for my Haas TL 2.  I have done some pretty fancy 3D parts with it. I found it to be relativly easy to learn even having never programed before.  I am pretty impressed with it.  I now have V25 waiting to be downloaded with the lathe add on.  Lokking forward to playing with it. For the money you cant beat it.  I will tell you to make sure you talk to a knowlegable computer geek to make sure your computer is set up for it.  I have a dedicated desk top just for my bob-cad and have no issues.


----------



## Analias (Apr 15, 2013)

I use Alibre and BobCAD V25.  V25 was a very nice upgrade from V24 and I think worth the cost of the upgrade.  I find it pretty easy to use.  I do have some CAD experience starting way back with AutoCAD R13.  The combination of Alibre and BobCAD are a very affordable CAD/CAM combination, considering that SolidWorks can cost upwards to $20K, I think both Alibre and BobCAD for under $1000 is a deal. The best advice I can give is to talk to the sales folks directly and tell them what you need and how much you are willing to spend.  Both Alibre and BobCAD came through with good pricing.


----------



## missinglink (Apr 17, 2013)

Its nice to see someone agree with me about Bobcad.  Question though,  why do you use the Alibre in combination with Bobcad?  Is there something I am missing?  I do all my drawing in Bobcad.  Just want to know if there is a better way.  Thanks


----------



## Analias (Apr 17, 2013)

missinglink said:


> Its nice to see someone agree with me about Bobcad.  Question though,  why do you use the Alibre in combination with Bobcad?  Is there something I am missing?  I do all my drawing in Bobcad.  Just want to know if there is a better way.  Thanks



The main reasons I use Alibre is that it is a parametric design and it supports assemblies.  

My work flow typically starts with an empty assembly and I add parts as I go.  The main assembly I'll use to represent the project in it's assembled form.  I may use additional assemblies, with the same parts, to represent them either in sheet form (say for my CNC router) or how they are held in fixtures.  Alibre also allows me to take my assemblies/parts and create drawings from them.

The parametric design allows me to "quickly" change designs and have it cascade through assemblies and drawings.  Alibre has a plug-in that allows you to externalize parameters in an excel spreadsheet, which can be useful for maintaining multiple revisions or versions of a project.


----------



## Dr.Fiero (Apr 18, 2013)

As of today, Alibre Design no longer exists. 

It's now called "Geomagic" (aka Alibre 2013!)

I'd love to know who came up with THAT name!  Alibre at least sounded somewhat pro'ish. Geomagic sounds like something the Atari or Amiga crowd would have named something in the 80's.  sigh.


I now return you to your regular thread.


----------

